# The Band Experience...What Did It Teach You?



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Reading another recent topic got me thinking. Thinking about the things we learned from the experience of playing in bands. Especially performing bands. I’m talking about insight that you may not experience when you only play in the basement. When you jam with buddies on occasion, and don’t get paid to perform, in some ways you are lucky. In other ways you are missing out on a natural high like no other. A feeling and experience that cannot be bought. Only earned. When the audience is all in, engaged, the band is tight and having fun your efforts seem to be rewarded tenfold. 

Good or bad, what has being in a performing band, taught you? Do you consider yourself successful in your goals? Have you reached a level that you dreamed about with your band? 

Surely you’ve been in flailing bands that struggled to land a gig. Or perhaps even secure an unpaid performance. We’ve all played out to a totally unresponsive audience at some point. Maybe for a bar owner that won’t allow you back. Why?

What makes success? Looking back, reflecting on the road to where you are today, what valuable lessons did you learn?

I’m in a cover band. Sure we’re like prostitutes in some ways. More like Nymphos actually. We do it because we love it. A little pocket money is a nice bonus, however our root motivator is the love of playing and performing. 

I have recently had a new experience. The band has developed a bit of a following. I’ve learned that when that happens you’d do well to cater to your following. Know and play to your audience. Note the ages of the people that keep coming back to your shows. Think back to their prime years. What were likely top hits when they were playing the field back in the day? Do some people keep coming back, bringing different friends out? Get to know those people by name. Point to them and wink or smile while they are belting out the lyrics singing along, while you are performing . Ask a few regulars, what are some your favorite songs? Consider learning those songs. 

Keep this up. I have found those very patrons will go to the manager/owner and request that your band come back. Several patrons will go and ask, if you’ve put on repeatedly great shows. This situation has proven to be extremely rewarding for my band. I am careful to avoid playing the same venue too often. We keep adding new song material constantly. I realize all good things eventually come to an end. Our goal is to keep this going as long as we can. 

I never reached this experience in earlier bands. I must admit it feels pretty dang cool. 

I’d love to her about your experiences.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Being the local band in a small town removes the need to "know-your-audience." 

It also breeds laziness as everyone knows everyone and expectations are low. 

Still, it's great as long as you make sure to learn new stuff. That's the most important thing for me. 

Next in importance would be constructive criticism -- is it REALLY good or are we all just fooling ourselves?


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

great post. You've summed up a lot of how I've experienced being in my most recent band. Catering to an audience means you may have to play some songs you don't like, but when the dance floor is full and the band is locked in, there is no better feeling. Using social media to promote the band, engage your audience and get input on song selection - especially from women - keeps things fresh and helps people feel like you are "their" band. Keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

One of the first things I noticed in a gigging band is how I viewed my gear. If it lets me down during a gig (either soundwise not holding up or outright failure), I lose all feeling for it and it's gone no matter how pretty it may be. I became much more satisfied with a smaller subset of all my gear that did the job on a regular basis. I got more satisfaction out of the gear that passed the test. The GAS gets narrowed down considerably when you have a specific job for it. Otherwise as a basement player you can chase any sonic notion with a new piece of gear whether it's practical or not. I've had a lot of guitars that sounded great by myself in the living room and they just couldn't cut it in a band situation. 

Another thing I learned is the power that one member of the band can have to make the experience joyful or terrible. Band chemistry is an important element of how tight you are as a unit and how much fun the process can be. We all have our quirks so it's best to find compatible quirks!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> I became much more satisfied with a smaller subset of all my gear that did the job on a regular basis. I got more satisfaction out of the gear that passed the test. The GAS gets narrowed down considerably when you have a specific job for it. Otherwise as a basement player you can chase any sonic notion with a new piece of gear whether it's practical or not.
> 
> Another thing I learned is the power that one member of the band can have to make the experience joyful or terrible. Band chemistry is an important element of how tight you are as a unit and how much fun the process can be. We all have our quirks so it's best to find compatible quirks!


So true about gear. It's a cheap guitar in one hand and solid state amp in the other. Meanwhile my garage is full of ridiculously esoteric equipment. 

So true about members also. Our singer just had a meltdown because I postponed recording because we are not ready. The whole band is in jeopardy now.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I kid around with the bassist saying “We should have named our band “Herding Cats””. That’s what a band is akin to.

Some top issues with bands seem to be member’s individual commitment. Long term. Sure everyone is all-in in the beginning. It’s new and exciting. As the months pass, some member’s motivation will wane. The uncomfortable “come to Jesus talk” will have to happen. Flush, rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> Some top issues with bands seem to be member’s individual commitment. Long term. Sure everyone is all-in in the beginning.


One year ago I assembled the current band in my garage. I outlined the FOUR THINGS I wanted out of a band. Never mind what they were -- I am just saying that I was extremely plain and obvious in my requests. They all nodded their heads in agreement. Yes, the standard excitement was evident. 

Over the past year I have watched my desires eroded and replaced with exactly what I DIDN'T want. 

It's always fun to play, but if the group falls apart after the next gig, I will breathe a sigh of relief, and go back to my solo work (which is what I have been working on all morning. Lol. Perfectly happy entertaining myself in my studio.)


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

@KapnKrunch what things developed that you did not want?

I might guess a few: People getting pissy about song selection? Members not pulling their weight? Not practicing at home? You feeling like you are doing most of the work landing gigs, and collecting payment? Egos rising? Gig list order disagreements? Non-singing members picking the songs that singing members need to perform? People bitt-ching but not offering time or effort to address, nor a solution?

Maybe I just hit 90% of all band drama. Lol.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

keithb7 said:


> Maybe I just hit 90% of all band drama


Yep, pretty sure you did!

Agree with many comments already made. We're a part time cover band, mostly playing back yard parties for friends. It's tough managing expectations, time availability, music preferences, and egos. But I've also learned:
1. how to learn a song or my part very quickly!
2. how to contribute to someone else's song to make it work, and make it interesting.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What did I learn? Hm.

- how better to play as a group
- (sort of) how to dial in a sound that fits the band as a whole
- how to lock on to a good drummer
- what a great drummer plays like
- being the least attached to a phone is outcasting whether you acknowledge it or not
- that your connections may land you gigs you "should" have, but it's not a guarantee
- being nice to other bands should be a given but isn't
- how much I will sacrifice to perform
- how much I need to work on my own to be ready for recording
- that my ranking of enjoyment as a musician seems to be writing-gigging-recording
- that even if everyone knows the financial obligations of a band, odds are someone will miss payments more than everyone else
- that the person keeping up the least is the most likely to leave next
- sometimes you need to turn down a gig, even if it's good
- if it's not reliable, it has to go
- image matters, whether you care or not
- people's perceptions of your band from years past can and will affect your band at present
- "it's not a competition" unless you're trying to widen your audience and then it's totally a competition
- If you're trying to play in the USA and you're not on a USA label, you're going to have a rough go of it
- original music seems to be more of a young person's game, unless you get in on the ground floor of a movement
- maintain your body and mind if you're trying to make it a career
- just have fun with it

I'm sure I'm forgetting some stuff.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> @KapnKrunch what things developed that you did not want?


I wanted to play all original material at open-air/daytime events. 

We will end up being a local cover band, although I must say, the gigs have been basically wholesome community events (not drunken fiasco's). So, it's not ALL bad, and I will continue if the others are willing. Choices are few in an underpopulated area. 

Half our repertoire is originals by the singer, but they all sound the same, people have complained, so I would like to drop half of them. The other half of the rep are covers from their previous band, so they don't need to learn anything new. 

We have managed to learn one of my songs and the rest are "too hard" even after I dumb them down. So, I have been directing us toward what we could do best: sure-fire covers (Secret Agent Man, Hot Rod Lincoln, Stray Cat Strut, Run Through the Jungle, I Fought the Law, etc.) and they have responded well to those suggestions. It's not ALL bad...

The singer is good, but will not learn anything on guitar beyond the dozen chords he knows. The drummer is competent, but always sings along out of tune (yes, into a mic). The bass player is the real prize -- very organized and disciplined -- joined at the hip to his next-door neighbour, the drummer. 

It's OK. We will see...


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Too funny I have experienced some of the exact scenarios. People are so different. We all have different perspectives and personalities. Yet get people in the band, “people are the same wherever you go”.

Singing out of tune. Lol. I feel your pain. The ear that has not yet been trained or disciplined to know the difference. It makes me cringe to hear it. Yet deep down we “hope” in time, if they keep at it, they’ll get better and improve. So it is left alone.

Guitar players who only want to strum and play mostly cowboy chords on the first three frets, can be limiting. It does test one’s patience at times. Yet we look at the positives, and we keep going.

Drummers who overplay simple songs. That, I can’t overlook for long. I offer constructive criticism. It works for a while. Then like a sly fox, the drum rolls start sneaking back into simple versus again.

Why do we do this again? Lol.

Its not all bad. Its fun too. That’s why we keep at it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I wanted to play all original material at open-air/daytime events.
> 
> We will end up being a local cover band, although I must say, the gigs have been basically wholesome community events (not drunken fiasco's). So, it's not ALL bad, and I will continue if the others are willing. Choices are few in an underpopulated area.
> 
> ...


My best advice to you - record yourselves. There is no substitute for people actually hearing what they are doing. If they can't hear what needs work - or worse, can't be bothered to listen, then you must (MUST) dump them> This has worked for me very well. I used to record every practice and performance using a Zoom H4 on a mic stand. I have a good ear - I hear everything. Bandmates will push back if all you ever seem to be is in their faces. On the other hand if they listen to a recording and hear the same thing the "keepers" will want to fix it. The losers can't hear it, won't listen, or don't care. Trust me - there is no way to move forward with people like this.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> My best advice to you - record yourselves.


Lol. That is good advice! Unfortunately, we have many recordings of ourselves, all of which indicate to me that we need to practise before seeking out-of-town gigs.

These guys like to function by sheer bravado. I prefer actual preparation. I'm funny like that...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know what playing in original bands taught me but I don't know how any bands survive. It's so volatile. It's like having three or four wives.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The ineffable, ethereal, transcendent, unspoken communication between players at their peak versus the clumsy, tone-deaf, ill-rhythmic disparity of otherwise competent players who ignore each other.

Distraction. My first “rock” gig was with some youth group buddies in a church basement for a sock hop. Cliche, eh? I foolishly thought that my previous experience in solo vocal and piano recitals, and regular choir performances would prepare me with the necessary confidence and skills to rock out on guitar. Holy shit, the distractions of watching pretty girls on the dance floor, being startled by hoots and hollers, and trying to mind my parts, made my hands and fingers miss everything and my nerves unravel. 

I learned at some point to leave musical and physical space for myself and others, not to overplay, to phrase, to improvise my way out of errors, and serve/support the song and the melody rather than my ego.

I also learned that doing any of this to get chicks is a nice fantasy but doesn’t really play out that way unless you’re way hotter than me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I also learned that doing any of this to get chicks is a nice fantasy but doesn’t really play out that way unless you’re way hotter than me.


If it's any consolation, I am way hotter than you, but it still didn't play out that way.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have an early jazz trio. First iteration, I asked a sax player to sit in. Within two gigs, he'd formed a notion that we were (or should be) a 'democracy' and that all decisions should be agreed upon by everybody (the drummer fwiw didn't care). Suddenly we had to change our name because it was 'my' name, he was in charge of booking and promo design (his designs sucked) and he was telling me what we could and couldn't play if we wanted to be a successful wedding band. I have no desire to be a wedding band. It may sound arrogant, but I know about thirty times as much about early jazz, and music in general, as him. It's what I do.

I told him "no, it's my band and next practice we're just practicing, not discussing repertoire or names." He quit, of course, then offered to re-form the band with the same people, his new name, a democracy etc. etc. I found an excellent guitar player who understands the notion of sideman. No drama, no stress, just "let's work together to make this better."


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Three D's: Desire, Dedication, and Diplomacy!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It’s funny to me that the impression many people have about bands and musicians in general is that they’re all flakes, stoners, alkies and undependable in general.

When you’re touring the country by road and you’re 1500 km from home, the show REALLY must go on.

If one guy was sick, the whole band (in our case we would have never hired a sub) including the crew, lost a night’s work.

We were sober and took it seriously. We felt a strong sense of team spirit and loyalty to each other.

Those are the things I carried into my current career.

My years as a full time musician also taught me that comparatively speaking, musicians are treated like shit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What Milkman said.

I've met a lot of obsessive personalities, and workaholics while playing in bands. One has to keep up.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, some of you take this very seriously. Good for you (I mean that), it's inspiring. I don't. I just love music. Playing it, listening to it, discovering new stuff. When my bro and I formed our little band, it was over a mutual desire to have fun. There's now five of us and we rehearse twice a month. We have a decent set list and have played out just once (it's so much work). We're willing to try new stuff even if it's not music I normally would listen to (i.e. country). Very few arguments, we all really just try to go with the flow. So, what have I learned?

Be flexible. Try new stuff. I wanted us to be a southern rock-style band, the singer likes country. We met in the middle and now he's discovered blues and we all love that
Listen to your bandmates advice without an ego
Life is too short to get dramatic
I've learned to recover from my mistakes, I've learned to cover the mistakes of others
I've learned that if the singer and lead guitarist want to try a new song, let them but I don't invest any of my time learning it until they've committed to it
I've learned that it takes a long time to gel as a group
I've learned that on the whole, the group of Ottawa guitarists that I interact with (most on this forum), are class-acts and great to hang with


----------



## StringNavigator (May 15, 2021)

Between my first band in '68 and what I'm reading here today, I can plainly see that nothing has changed. If the guitards don't run-ruin the band into a personal soap opera or "culling fest", then the wives will do it for ye... Yes, bands are click-bait for psychopaths...

Oh, I try it again, every now and then... It's like picking a scab, really; hard to resist - instant regret, but I've gained far more pleasure from playing guitar music that does not require a band. It's worked out well, as all the band-drama chased me into my garage where I explore ragtime, country-blues, solo jazz chord-melody, early New Orleans music like Tuba Skinny et al, calypso, bossa, some classical and flamenco, tangos, even early jazz plectrum banjo. With recordings, I get to play along with the best musicians of all time, sans BS. New worlds of music, no drama, no stress.

If a man and a woman cannot get along after trying for 20 years, how can 4 young men expect to succeed. However, I'm retired now, one of the grateful dead, and don't give a damn about no screamin' gittahr band. If I was younger, I'd probably still be chasing after "popularity", "friends" and "chicks". Look at ME! Look at ME! I'm on stage! The herd instinct and reproductive imperative wreak havoc on our souls.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That the show must go on.

and other things.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

If the gig pays, take the gig. You will learn something...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

One thing I learned over the last 30 years of playing in bands, or having my own band is that, a band needs a leader. Democracy doesn't work. So when I look for people to play in my band, I always make it a point to let the person know that I run this band, what I say goes. But I do tell them what my intentions and plans are. If they don't like it, I move on. I've managed to have a 7 piece band at some point. Some pretty good musicians. But all of them knew what the goal was and so I don't hear complaints about I don't like this song or that song. The only person in the band that could tell me that, is usualy the singer as then she has to sing it.  Some call it a dictatorship. LOL 
But I've also played in a number of bands where I am just the guitar player. So the dynamic is different. I play whatever I am asked to play. Whether I like the song or not. LOL


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The last band was four guys on six different pages. Never again. 

I saw the singer pulling out of the co-op last week. Fortunately he didn't recognize me with a mask on. Then the drummer came in the store and was dodgy about recording some drums in my garage. I guess that bridge has been successfully burned. 

Trying to get online song-writing and practise going with two guys who grew up just down the street from me. Super nostalgic, everyone on the same page. Hopefully we can get a few gigs together before we are dead. One guy is very professional, one very amateur, and me in the middle. We all have original song ideas so I am excited. Exactly what I like.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

One big thing I've learned is that you have other guys relying on you to do your job as well as you can.


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

keithb7 said:


> Reading another recent topic got me thinking. Thinking about the things we learned from the experience of playing in bands. Especially performing bands. I’m talking about insight that you may not experience when you only play in the basement. When you jam with buddies on occasion, and don’t get paid to perform, in some ways you are lucky. In other ways you are missing out on a natural high like no other. A feeling and experience that cannot be bought. Only earned. When the audience is all in, engaged, the band is tight and having fun your efforts seem to be rewarded tenfold.
> 
> Good or bad, what has being in a performing band, taught you? Do you consider yourself successful in your goals? Have you reached a level that you dreamed about with your band?
> 
> ...


Playing in a band taught me proper etiquette while jamming with others (not playing during pauses between songs or while people are speaking) and how to get inspiration from other peoples ideas while writing and also it formed a brotherhood like no other!!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

One word: patience!!


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't make a living from music, but the lessons I learned in bands and in my career are exactly the same. Act professionally, know your stuff, get the right tools, show up prepared, on time and dressed for the part, get the job done, and learn to work well with others even when you don't always see eye-to-eye. There is no difference between these two worlds - I approach a band gig the same way I approach a day at work, just more fun.

The music and gear is the fun stuff we love to do, but dealing with people is the real challenge. As I got older I found I had no patience for unprofessional people. The time and energy I have to dedicate to the craft is diminishing, and I need to ensure the experience is enjoyable and rewarding. I carefully screen the people I get involved with and make sure we are aligned on goals and methods, and stay away from drama, egos and dreamers.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Chito said:


> One thing I learned over the last 30 years of playing in bands, or having my own band is that, a band needs a leader. Democracy doesn't work. So when I look for people to play in my band, I always make it a point to let the person know that I run this band, what I say goes. But I do tell them what my intentions and plans are. If they don't like it, I move on.


That's a good point - someone has to take the lead. I try to go for a "benevolent dictatorship" approach and try reach general consensus, but that's easier in a trio than in a 7-piece band. It's easier to make things clear with everyone from the get-go, but egos are always hard to deal with and at some point, executive decisions need to be taken. That's why I also like to play in bands where someone else takes the leadership mantle, as long as everyone has the same vision, it is a lot of fun to just go along for the ride with a designated driver .


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Permanent Waves said:


> I approach a band gig the same way I approach a day at work,


I can verify that, because I played in a band with a guy I worked with. He was exactly the same on the job as he was in the band -- same strengths, same weaknesses. Of course, the same was true of me.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> I can verify that, because I played in a band with a guy I worked with. He was exactly the same on the job as he was in the band -- same strengths, same weaknesses. Of course, the same was true of me.


It's funny, I once played in a band with FIVE guys from work, and it was a small company (about 200 employees) but there was a surprising amount of musical talent in it. The project initially started as a couple of guys getting together to entertain at a sales conference, and as soon as word got out, everyone wanted to join. We ended up with 4 guitarists, so we had to be careful about egos and giving everyone space. It was a lot of fun and we made it all the way to the Fortune 500 Battle of the Bands at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2010. Eventually the company kind of broke up and people went their separate ways, but 3 of the guys kept the band going to this day (with a more manageable number of guitarists).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Permanent Waves 

Heckuva good time!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I was in a few gigging bands in my 20's (1970's). The last one was way too finicky. We had a full hour of original prog music, but they were never ready to go out and play it. Then they wanted me to move in with them so we could practice 8 days a week. I had just got married with the previous band's drummer girlfriend, I wasn't moving in with 4 uptight musicians.

Anyway ... at the time, I had started painting and really liked it (web site link in y signature). I knew I couldn't make both fully happen. I figured I'd be better at being on my own making and promoting/selling my creations, without needing them to be deluted or approved by a bunch of other people (band members, manager, etc). Told them that, they kicked me out, didn't argue. Best move I ever made ! I continued playing for my own pleasure, abandonned it for 25 years and took it up again 10 years ago. All that time I made a living making and selling my art.

Fo all I know, that last band is still playing in that basement in St-Léonard. Here are some practice recordings I discovered lately. I really have no pride showing you that ... LOL. By the way, I played bass on these.


__
https://soundcloud.com/drbgood%2Fpratique-sarrmel-sprout-guitare-basse-1973


__
https://soundcloud.com/drbgood%2Fsarrmel-sprout-a


__
https://soundcloud.com/drbgood%2Fsarrmel-sprout-b


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

...to listen to everything around me, not just what I was playing.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

Mostly it taught me that you can split complicated voicing up across more than one instrument so that everyone has simple parts but it comes together to be something bigger.

Well that and that I don't work well with others.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That an adequate bass player will get way more gigs than a hot shot guitarist. 

That an adequate bass player with a PA and a van is like finding a unicorn.


----------



## barryc (Dec 3, 2010)

How to really listen


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Being in bands taught me that I get far more enjoyment from playing music with other musicians than playing alone. For better or for worse. And lots has already been said about both the good and bad.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Lots of great stuff has been said. Not sure if I can add to it.

I learned that:

Being gig ready is a different kind of ready.
If someone's expectations are not being met then something will inevitably change.
Less pressure and good company makes it a much more enjoyable experience.
And lastly: if I screw up my solos, I'm still going to feel bad about the gig even if no one noticed or cared and everything else was on point. 😆


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


> Less pressure and good company makes it a much more enjoyable experience.


This is my/our band's motto.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So many good experiences being said in here.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

A lot of this stuff brings back memories, some good, some not so good. A lot of thoughtful comments here. Just the tip of what I learned:

You need Toyota like reliability in your gear or you shouldn't be on stage
Compromise is the key to good chemistry, that includes dealing w/ big egos
Lots of practice, especially in the dark
I like songwriting and recording a lot more than performing on stage
Despite your chops, if you weren't an alcoholic or a drug user in the 80s/90s, you'd be out of the band in no time
Consult each band member on scheduling
Check out the venue's PA system before you commit
If the drummer is no good, the band is no good
For me, free drinks aren't payment
Don't forget your earplugs!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Having a group for quite a number of years the biggest thing is the revolving door of musicians that have come and gone. I have played with so many talented people and the biggest annoyance of mine is lack of rehearsal time. 
A regular once per week 3 hour rehearsal is not a big commitment but for some reason last minute excuses have disrupted so many sessions. I supply lead charts and notes for every song so everyone can practise at home and come prepared to rehearse. Nothing like knowing what each other can do and will do at any given section of a song.

I realize there are dreamers and do'ers, playng in a band is a group collective and everyone needs to be on the same page. No tolerance anymore for the unprepared.

Also, our rehearsal volume is low enough that we can hear not only ourselves but every instrument and learn how to create a good mix. Monitors are not required for rehearing in my opinion, learn how to create a good mix without them and you will always sound good on stage. 

And overall playing in a band is the most gratifying experience one can have.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

One thing I learned while playing in a cover band is that after you learn/rehearse/perform certain songs, you’re sick of them and you never want to hear them again.... let alone play them.


----------



## EADG (Apr 22, 2021)

dgreen said:


> Also, our rehearsal volume is low enough that we can hear not only ourselves but every instrument and learn how to create a good mix. Monitors are not required for rehearing in my opinion, learn how to create a good mix without them and you will always sound good on stage.


Great philosophy- people always play better when they can hear what they are playing.

I saw Steve Gadd’s band at a venue which was notoriously loud for the size of the room. But that night the band sounded sublime and the PA was low enough that you could hear the acoustic sound of Gadd’s kick drum. I don’t think it was coincidence that Steve’s band was mixed so well - someone in the band or associated with the band was very clear with the sound man about what they required. It was the best live mix I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> One thing I learned over the last 30 years of playing in bands, or having my own band is that, a band needs a leader. Democracy doesn't work. So when I look for people to play in my band, I always make it a point to let the person know that I run this band, what I say goes. But I do tell them what my intentions and plans are. If they don't like it, I move on. I've managed to have a 7 piece band at some point. Some pretty good musicians. But all of them knew what the goal was and so I don't hear complaints about I don't like this song or that song. The only person in the band that could tell me that, is usualy the singer as then she has to sing it.  Some call it a dictatorship. LOL
> But I've also played in a number of bands where I am just the guitar player. So the dynamic is different. I play whatever I am asked to play. Whether I like the song or not. LOL


Yep. I'm the leader in my early jazz trio. I do most of the work, even though we split the take evenly. I'm the main singer and piano and I generally set the groove. It's my repertoire -- acquired over decades of research and listening -- and I'm the guy who scrapes up gigs, maintains the website etc. The guitar player is starting to sing some of the songs and do a little harmony and I encourage him to do that. And I trust both players to know their instruments better than I do. 

I know that there are some songs he and the drummer would love to do but that don't fit our core repertoire. I just say something like: "'Summer Breeze' is a great song with great chords but when you finish singing it, somebody's going to ask you for 'Cat's Cradle' and then you're fucked." They understand. They also have other projects that aren't mine and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Yep. I'm the leader in my early jazz trio. I do most of the work, even though we split the take evenly. I'm the main singer and piano and I generally set the groove. It's my repertoire -- acquired over decades of research and listening -- and I'm the guy who scrapes up gigs, maintains the website etc. The guitar player is starting to sing some of the songs and do a little harmony and I encourage him to do that. And I trust both players to know their instruments better than I do.
> 
> I know that there are some songs he and the drummer would love to do but that don't fit our core repertoire. I just say something like: "'Summer Breeze' is a great song with great chords but when you finish singing it, somebody's going to ask you for 'Cat's Cradle' and then you're fucked." They understand. They also have other projects that aren't mine and I'm okay with that.


I pretty much do all of that stuff you mentioned. Get the setlist sorted out, books the gigs, and everything else, updating the bands page, inviting people to the show, etc.. And I also share whatever we make equally regardless of how much it is. Sometimes they get annoyed because they want to do songs that are not in our repertoire and whatever. I usually shut that down right away. LOL 
Hey man, good for you. I have a lot of respect for people who form their own bands coz I can relate to the issues that one has to go through.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

If you are playing at a biker club rally/bash,... don't get too friendly with the biker girls because the biker guys take exception to it and will make you nervous during the last 2 sets left to play,


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

So fortunate to have been playing with the same group for over 7 years. Sure, there are eccentricities and minor arguments, but in the end we serve the songs and play for the crowd. It helps that our lead singer is a powerhouse who knows how to work the crowd, and all of us have the same work ethic. We come prepared, have a blast, and it shows.

That said, we are now 14 months without a live gig, and its tough. But we have all stayed positive and practiced on our own and can't wait to get back out there. 

Advice? Keep the equipment simple and serviced. Assign everyone some group setup tasks. ( I do power and lights, the guitar players do the backline and sound, and our singer takes care of liason with the organiser or bar manager. All of us share load-in and out, even our singer ! Group stuff gets set up before individual rigs are turned on. Keeps the noise levels low and you are not working around one guy who is fiddling with his sound while you're trying to balance the PA. 

Entertainment triumphs over technique. Everyone knows the songs extremely well, so a few clams don't matter if the crowd is dancing and keeping the bar busy. Remember to play for the audience, not your shoes. ( Unless you're a shoegaze band I guess lol)

Once you've had a hit of the "live" drug, chances are you'll be hooked for life. Rock on!


----------

